# 1st time shrooms, how much?



## a dog named chico (Jan 3, 2010)

so a friend of mine got an ounce of "columbian gold caps" and said he would half it with me.

My question is how many should i take? should i eat caps and stems? 

i dont want to get conpletlt f-ed 1st time, i just want to see if its somthing im into.

If it matters i weigh about 180lbs and my wife (who will take them too) weighs about 130lbs
Any help would be good, THNX


----------



## tescu (Jan 3, 2010)

eat about an 1/8th worth


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 3, 2010)

tescu said:


> eat about an 1/8th worth


Same with the wife?


----------



## JazzCigarette (Jan 3, 2010)

If you don't want to lose face the first time, I'd recommend taking two grams and seeing how that feels first. An eighth may get a little heady for somebody on their first ride.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 3, 2010)

cool, should i eat just the caps or stems too, i asked my buddy and he said he eats the stems too but he can also hold down a 1/2 ounce by him self in one night (seen him do it...twice) when i asked him how much he said he couldnt even remember how much he took the 1st time because it was so long ago


----------



## JazzCigarette (Jan 3, 2010)

Eat it all brother. What I typically do is get a glass bowl and cut the fruits into smaller chunks. Then just slam on them and wash it down with some OJ.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 3, 2010)

what is the next day going to feal like? sorry for all the stupid questions i am one of those guys who will not try anything until i know how everything will be. i know to trip in a comfortable place and set the vibe to prevent a bad trip, but should i take a long weekend to do thease, i know with LSD or MDMA a person can feel shitty for like three days after you take it 1st time.


----------



## tical916 (Jan 3, 2010)

a dog named chico said:


> what is the next day going to feal like? sorry for all the stupid questions i am one of those guys who will not try anything until i know how everything will be. i know to trip in a comfortable place and set the vibe to prevent a bad trip, but should i take a long weekend to do thease, i know with LSD or MDMA a person can feel shitty for like three days after you take it 1st time.


The next day you might feel tired, kinda worn out physical but be a otherwise good mood. Nothing too bad.


----------



## S30 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have given 2-2.5 grams to many first timers that are girls and they are fine. I gave 4 grams to a male friend (150lb) on a first trip and it IMO was too much. He would have freaked if I wasn't sitting him. I gave 3.5 to a 200lb male friend and he was fine on a first trip. I am fine the next day with less than 3 grams. 4 grams and I am pretty lethargic the following day. I grind it up in a coffee bean grinder, stems and caps and drink with OJ. If you are a pot smoker you should be fine with any amount. It's people who only use alcohol that seem to get thrown into another realm of thought on a heavy dose and they can't handle it. If you take 4+g just remember you won't die and it will end and don't watch the clocks.


----------



## shepj (Jan 3, 2010)

1.75g - 3.5g.. 

You can always take a lil bit and work up from there, once you've taken a lot you can't subtract.

^ Keep that in mind


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2010)

OK, I guess most people know I reccommend proper doses, not the ones advised here....but I meant to comment on the next day thing, the first couple of times I felt awesome the day after....


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say for you - take 2g and see how you feel after like 30 mins to an hour. if you feel fine eat another 1g or 1.5g.

For your wife I would say to eat like 1.5 - 1.75g and wait the same amount of time and then eat maybe another 1g if she feels cool.

If you hate the taste of em, I usually make a peanut butter and honey sandwich - covers the taste up perfectly.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.micro-supply.com/mushrooms.htm

"1/4oz of Pink buffalo will make your face melt for dayzzzzzzzz.
Bonnaroo 02-09"


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I did an eighth the first time and it was a bit much. If you got some good shrooms it will be pretty intense. You analyze everyting that happens, its crazy. I had visuals every time i did them. Its very hard to expain but you literally feel "insane." I know I, and others have said the same, felt like I would never be"sane" again. I took an eighth each time. Definetly dont plan on being out in public. Its a bad idea. The next day I always still feel like my brain is warped. I havent done them in years though.
> 
> Sometimes when you bite into a stem it will be gushy inside. Its pretty nasty. I hope you and you wife are pretty good together because other people can really trip you out.



dont ever try lysergic acid diethylamide then. ever.....


----------



## JN811 (Jan 5, 2010)

dangledo said:


> dont ever try lysergic acid diethylamide then. ever.....


I dont intend to. Fuck tripping that shit fucks up your brain no matter what anyone here says.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

JN811 said:


> But I do plan to grow some fungi soon


I think there is a word for that. anyone? anyone? hypocrite


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

a very humbled hypocrite though.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

your posts in general douche, "i dont eat them any more because im not 17". 
Like saying I dont kill jews anymore cause the holocaust is over. bad example. but your a douche. lol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

nice quote, now that makes this even better. lololololololololol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

you started back with an argument, lolololollolololol. might be the scotch but this shit is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

I took shrooms more than 100 times at least and never once took a measured amount. And never once paid for them. I always started with a hand full and would eat more as necessary. Mostly we made tea. I can't even recall my first experience with shrooms.

In my part of the world there is no season, the cubes grow year round and there are cow fields a plenty.
Only took dried shrooms once.


I would take a large dose for first experience, not a small dose.
This would be the proper way to tell if it something you are into.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lmao you sound like ur 17 too, im in law school deusch


If you are in any shape or form, trying to belittle me my misspelling douche, then go ahead. Deusch is a slang word for douche. you douche bag. Have fun in law school, I rip apart the money you could ever make and make up for lost time. That is done by blue collar work my friend. Try it douche.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

I can do that... When it snows, it snows money.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

wait wait wait, looks like about 25 grand about to roll across the states in a few days. lolololol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

not the scotch.....if you are in law school, good job and I hope your on the right side........and i was referring to the douche bag not the "annoying jerk, deusch".


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

tebor said:


> Way to ruin a thread assholes.
> 
> Yall should do the right thing and delete yalls last few posts while you still can or everyone will think you are both doosh's.


Problem with people like you, is that you care what people think about you.... doosh


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

I can believe that guy deleted all his posts for one obvious reason. he is a douche bag.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 5, 2010)

this is just a pointer for people


though i have never done shrooms myself, i would like to, but i would like to share some information

my father often tells me about his exploits in his youth, and he said shrooms were always his favorite drug, and did them a few times a year for a long while


he told me if i ever did shrooms, and i was having a bad trip so to speak, to drink a milkshake, and that will not only just make you feel better, but it can end your trip faster if you absoloutely need to


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

JN811 why would you delete 8 posts?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

Some people just cant admit it....


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

Keenly said:


> this is just a pointer for people
> 
> 
> though i have never done shrooms myself, i would like to, but i would like to share some information
> ...


good tip Keenly.
You should look into growing your own shrooms.
It is a very worthwhile experience.


and to the other dude. there is nothing wrong with deleting posts.
especially if they are way off topic and wasting space in someone else's thread.
its not about being a doosh. It's about being respectful.


----------



## JazzCigarette (Jan 5, 2010)

tebor said:


> and to the other dude. there is nothing wrong with deleting posts.
> especially if they are way off topic and wasting space in someone else's thread.
> its not about being a doosh. It's about being respectful.


I agree. Why is there so much drama here? No offense to either person involved, but why can't we all just quit bickering all the time? It's childish.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

JazzCigarette said:


> I agree. Why is there so much drama here? No offense to either person involved, but why can't we all just quit bickering all the time? It's childish.


No offense? Childish? your just as guilty now.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

ANC said:


>


You look like you need a little updating...


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2010)

WTF are you talking about man, this screen can do 256 colours!!!!


----------



## JazzCigarette (Jan 5, 2010)

dangledo said:


> No offense? Childish? your just as guilty now.


Relax man. I said no offense because it wasn't directed at either of you specifically. I just don't like to see peers being oppositional to one another.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

ANC said:


> WTF are you talking about man, this screen can do 256 colours!!!!


thank you, someone who can roll with the punches. lol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

JazzCigarette said:


> Relax man. I said no offense because it wasn't directed at either of you specifically. I just don't like to see peers being oppositional to one another.


you ever hear of the saying, pot calling the kettle black? let that stew o humble one.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

pun intended


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2010)

but seriously now, you ladies need to take this up via PM, that's what its for...


----------



## JN811 (Jan 5, 2010)

you guys should delete all your posts... you all are being childish


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 9, 2010)

dangledo said:


> http://www.micro-supply.com/mushrooms.htm
> 
> "1/4oz of Pink buffalo will make your face melt for dayzzzzzzzz.
> Bonnaroo 02-09"


How old is your bully, i have a pure white bull terrier myself.

Thanks for the info all, still waiting on delivery of the goods but i think i will start with a gram and go from there


----------

